# Hello from North Yorkshire



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,
I have just recently started to keep mice and live on the edge of the North Yorkshire Moors. Looking for some good stock to get me started, only have pet quality mice at the moment. Would love some blue or Hereford Blue mice. Feel free to contact me if you can help or know of anyone that may be able to help. Hoping to get to the Spring Cup, Manchester in April.

Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome  Hopefully you will get to meet a few members at the Manchester show. Try PMing laoshu for the blue herefords.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

